# where to buy: OPAE-ULA shrimp



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Hi I am looking to buy some OPAE-ULA shrimp .I have a salt water setup hoping to find these OPAE-ULA shrimp to put in my tanks .Please let me know Thanks


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Never seen them for sale before. Maybe ask your local LFS if he can bring them in from a captive breeder in the States. You could take a risk and try yourself to order them in. Might not make it through customs; I have no idea what its IUCN classification is; maybe find that out first.

They need brackish water though. Anything over .023 sg is too high.


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

I had these years back. Got them shipped up from a member on forum.seahorse.org. Super slow breeders. They eventually all became very expensive seahorse snacks.

I'm not sure if Ocean Rider still ships to continental USA, which you can have it held at a FedEx depot and then drive across to get it. These guys are super expensive though.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

K&F aquatics has them. These shrimp are real small and would be food for anything in a saltwater set up. I have a 5 gallon tank with 16 of them that I am working with. They are very adaptable and hardy, eat cyano bacteria and are great. The small size is the only problem.


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

darkangel66n said:


> K&F aquatics has them. These shrimp are real small and would be food for anything in a saltwater set up. I have a 5 gallon tank with 16 of them that I am working with. They are very adaptable and hardy, eat cyano bacteria and are great. The small size is the only problem.


Would be fun if you could keep them in the refugium... what do you keep your salinity at?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

That is my aim.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I heard that Dragon Aquarium had these recently. Check with Altcharacter - he was the one who found them. They're also called Hawaiian volcano shrimp...


----------



## zenafish (Feb 20, 2007)

Who and where's K&F Aquatics?


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

They are in the plaza to the south of Pacific mall. I think it is New Dragon Tower or similar at least.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks just got a chance to sit down and checked out the post.


----------



## simba (Jun 9, 2009)

Cant find the store on google.Anyone know the excate address and phone number Thanks


----------

